
Linux terminal trick: Hack the CD command to remember where you've been - jhibbets
https://www.redhat.com/sysadmin/cd-command
======
freedomben
This is a neat idea, but I don't do it because most of the time I don't want
to have to traverse every previous dir. If you use `cd -` then you'll go back
to the previous dir anyway, which covers most cases. Beyond that, it's just
better to get in the habit of using pushd so that you can jump back to exactly
where you want :-) It's totally worth it.

One thing that annoys me is that popd consumes the top of the stack, which I
something don't want. I put this in my bashrc some years ago which basically
executes a popd but doesn't pop the stack:

    
    
        alias peekd='cd "$(dirs -l -p | sed -n '\''2{p;q}'\'')"'

